

Ask HN: Where to find a good deal on a new iPad 2? - citizenkeys

I want to start developing apps for iPad 2.  iPad is a great device, it's userbase is obviously willing to pay for quality apps, but the initial cost of an iPad still seems expensive.  However, since Apple has no real competition for iPad they can charge whatever they want.<p>So how can I get a good deal on a new iPad 2?
======
edw
Is your time worth so little that you're wringing your hands over saving ten
or twenty dollars on an iPad 2? You claim that you want one so that you can
develop applications on it and make money off its users, who are "obviously
willing to pay for quality apps," so why not use the time you save hunting
down a bargain on writing a better app, an app that (more?) people will pay
(more?) for?

Here's a rule for starters: avoid unnecessary extravagances e.g. Aeron chairs
but don't waste your time clipping coupons.

Also, you're going to need to join the developer program for a hundred dollars
a year if you want to submit an app, and, no, I don't think there are any
discount codes floating around the internet to help you save on that.

Lest I be accused of being entirely negative: Have you considered buying a
first-generation iPad? Do you really need a current model?

------
allwein
Given that the iPad 2 is still completely out of stock (for the most part),
you're unlikely to find any which are discounted.

But unless you're writing an app which uses the camera or accelerometer, you
can get away with using the simulator while you do most of your development.

~~~
citizenkeys
yeah, but the simulator ain't the same experience as actually using a real
ipad. plus i want to do some development experiments using the camera kit and
new hdmi connector.

~~~
allwein
Then you're gonna have to suck it up and actually buy the device at full
price.

